# I'm done.



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

Between ridiculous saturation, Uber greed and stupidity, Pax rudeness and stupidity, and political machinations painting Uber and anything associated with it, I've had it. Deleted my account and told Uber politely but honestly why I've chosen to discontinue our association. Even found a better side hustle for myself along with my full time job. So many good people here that I'll still try and pop in here and there to see how you all are and how Uber is treating you. Stay safe out there, everyone. 

Starbug out! Uber off!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Starbug said:


> Between ridiculous saturation, Uber greed and stupidity, Pax rudeness and stupidity, and political machinations painting Uber and anything associated with it, I've had it. Deleted my account and told Uber politely but honestly why I've chosen to discontinue our association. Even found a better side hustle for myself along with my full time job. So many good people here that I'll still try and pop in here and there to see how you all are and how Uber is treating you. Stay safe out there, everyone.
> 
> Starbug out! Uber off!


Agreed, Not worth time and B/S for the very low pay.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh man, you gave up just before it got really good.


----------

